# Another Michigan Meet-up??



## FranH

Just read there is a brand new dog park (17 acres) in Lansing about to open. Anyone interested in a meet-up in August? They still have some final touches until completion .....like getting rid of some poison ivy...yikes!

We have the last two weekends open. Here is a link to the website.....

Lansing Unleashed ~ Friends of Greater Lansing Dog Parks


----------



## TheHooch

You yankees have all the fun. LOL

Hooch


----------



## FranH

TheHooch said:


> You yankees have all the fun. LOL
> 
> Hooch


I'm a southern girl(originally South Carolina) that just happens to spend my summers in Michigan What yankees??


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

love to meet up unless it is the weekend of the 19th. lansing is 1 and a half hours away, my son lives there and would help with the girls. i can't seem to control the three of them by myself yet(i wonder why?haha)


----------



## monomer

Fran... you can count us in for sure... we just need enough lead-time for my wife to 'put-in' to get the day off.

If you pick a date, we will commit and at least we know there will be you guys and us there. I will now go and check out the link.. 



BTW, I got the CD-R in the mail Thursday, a BIG THANKS! I will PM Sandra and Marsha later to see if they want to each get a copy of those high-res pix you sent... those are excellent photos by the way. I could mail them the CD-R so they can 'copy' your high-res photos and then add their photos (@ full res) to it and mail it back to me (I'll 'copy') and then I can mail the CD back to you. Anyway, that's my plan...


----------



## TheHooch

All the rest that will be joining up there, Reb. Your not being held hostage or anything are you????? I can send a rescue force in!!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## monomer

FranH said:


> I'm a southern girl...


You know I had noticed a Southern accent almost right away and was going to ask about it a some point but eventually forgot to...
Did you notice my accent? I'm actually from the southern most state. How about my wife's accent?


----------



## FranH

monomer said:


> You know I had noticed a Southern accent almost right away and was going to ask about it a some point but eventually forgot to...
> Did you notice my accent? I'm actually from the southern most state. How about my wife's accent?


Definately noticed your wife's accent. 

A couple of beers or glasses of wine and my southern drawl really comes out:lol:


----------



## TheHooch

FranH said:


> Definately noticed your wife's accent.
> 
> A couple of beers or glasses of wine and my southern drawl really comes out:lol:


As should all good Southern belle's.

Hooch


----------



## FranH

I am thinking the last weekend of August would be good. We need to make sure the park will be open then. Should be a nice central location and maybe not too far for anyone to drive. It's about 70 miles for us.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

The last weekend in August sounds good for us.


----------



## marshab1

Sounds good to me also!


----------



## monomer

How about we slap a number on this?
August 25 ...with the 26 as the alternate (in case of bad weather or maybe even bad hair). That IS the last weekend in August...

Its just a two hour drive for us (140 miles)... but what's really neat is that we can go visit Sophie's breeder first... I think she's gonna be just thrilled to see how little Sophie has grown so far.... she does like to stay in touch with all her puppies.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

25-26th of august is perfect for us guys.would love to meet everyone.


----------



## monomer

So when I call out, "Sophie, come!" I'm liable to get two dogs to come a-running? Confusing but we can handle it... How far you coming from?

I'm already starting to get excited. My wife is going to 'put-in' to get the 25/26 weekend off. Whooopie!


----------



## FranH

We may need an alternate location just in case this park doesn't open as planned. Any suggestions?


----------



## Linus4ever

That weekend is open for us. We will see what we can do to make the trip.

Also there is a dog park in Ada MI near Grand Rapids there is a small daily visitor fee 
$8 for first dog 
$2.50 each additional dog.

link is below if anyone interested
Welcome to Shaggy Pines!


----------



## monomer

Linus4ever said:


> That weekend is open for us. We will see what we can do to make the trip.
> 
> Also there is a dog park in Ada MI near Grand Rapids there is a small daily visitor fee
> $8 for first dog
> $2.50 each additional dog.
> 
> link is below if anyone interested
> Welcome to Shaggy Pines!


I know!!!! That is one of our favorite dog parks (the other being in Muskegon)... We are members of both! Do you go to it? are you a member also?

In addition to the $8 'pay-as-you-go' fee is that the very first time your doggie must be temperament tested and vaccination records must be presented or faxed ahead of time so that info can be recorded in their files... the fee for this is a one-time thing... I really can't remember for sure right now but I think it was $10. So it would really be $18 to visit 'Shaggy' for the first time.


----------



## FranH

*An update*

Here is part of the response that I just received from Soldan Dog Park....

_Hi Fran - _

<EM>We are waiting to hear from Ingham County Parks on the status of their work so far and should know in a few days of the new projected date for when the


----------



## Linus4ever

monomer said:


> I know!!!! That is one of our favorite dog parks (the other being in Muskegon)... We are members of both! Do you go to it? are you a member also?
> 
> In addition to the $8 'pay-as-you-go' fee is that the very first time your doggie must be temperament tested and vaccination records must be presented or faxed ahead of time so that info can be recorded in their files... the fee for this is a one-time thing... I really can't remember for sure right now but I think it was $10. So it would really be $18 to visit 'Shaggy' for the first time.


No we haven't gone to that one yet. I just heard of it just lately. I haven't the nerve to take all of the dogs yet, the bassett gets car sick and I have been feeling guilty not bringing Linus' friend to romp with.

I didn't know there was that extra fee for the temperment test. Guess it isn't as affordable as I thought for a one day trip.


----------



## Penny'smom

Count us in...at either location. I was sad that we couldn't get things coordinated to make the last get together.

I like the rain date option. 

Penny is a little shy with rowdy dogs, but she does enjoy doggie company.


----------



## FranH

Penny'smom said:


> Count us in...at either location. I was sad that we couldn't get things coordinated to make the last get together.
> 
> I like the rain date option.
> 
> Penny is a little shy with rowdy dogs, but she does enjoy doggie company.


 
That's great! The more the merrier. Hopefully it will be a little cooler that weekend. Michigan feels like south Florida today

I'm really hoping the new park will be open.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

We may be able to make it as well...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

any news? is the meeting still a go? would love to meet you all.


----------



## monomer

sophie said:


> any news? is the meeting still a go? would love to meet you all.


I'm counting on it. Unless Fran gives the word that the park won't be opened by then and there is no alternative location, we WILL be going. I assume 'talk' about the specifics such as time etc... will be discussed within the week.

On our part, we are planning to visit with Sophie's breeder (just north of Lansing) first and then we will be going to the park... so I would guess about 'noon-ish' sometime.

Fran... have they gotten to all the poison ivy clean-up yet? Any ETA on the park's opening?


----------



## FranH

monomer;209343
Fran... have they gotten to all the poison ivy clean-up yet? Any ETA on the park's opening?[/quote said:


> They are now saying the "end of August". Hopefully I can get some more definitive news. Anyone else have an alternative site??
> We're looking forward to it


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Here's an option... never been there, just did a search

Orion Oaks

located here:
Clarkston Rd
Lake Orion,
Michigan 
248-858-0906

specifics... 
"Offers 14-acre fenced enclosure with "small" dog area, including two trails, water, field area, new parking lot and restrooms; and access to Lake Sixteen for swimming (sorry, dogs only!). In 2006, the Orion Oaks Dog Park was named second runner-up for Best Dog Park in the Michigan Tails Pet Magazine's Readers' Choice Awards!

Dog Park offers:

Commemorate your canine friend with a brick paver at one of the Dog Parks! 
Pet waste bags (provided by Pet Supplies Plus) 
Pumped drinking water 
Shade areas 
Picnic tables and benches 
Portable toilets "


----------



## marshab1

I could get to either, both are only 45 minutes to an hour away.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

i could go to either, about the same distance i think.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Looking forward to it
Code Red will be there for sure!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Hey Fran... do you know if the Lansing park is going to be open for next weekend?

If not... are there any other options?

We're looking forward to seeing everyone again... and meeting some new goldies as well!! It's going to be Geddy's 1 year B-Day party lol!!


----------



## FranH

I'm trying to get a "date" from the parks people. I spoke with someone on Friday and they said "end of the month" for the public. The dog park organizational(donor) group are getting in a little earlier.....so I was told.


----------



## Penny'smom

We're going to have to skip it. Until I know better what's going on with Penny, I don't trust her. She's not that fond of dogs anyway, so I think putting her in a situation where there's a bunch of enthusiastic dogs wanting to greet her might not bring out the best in her.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Penny's Mom... that's too bad... you and Penny will be missed.

Fran... I sent an email to them this morning as well to see if it'll be open. I asked specifically if it'd be open for Aug 25th... this is the reply I got...

"Hi Sandra, Thanks for your question about opening of the Soldan Dog Park. The Grand Opening Celebration is being planned for September; we are awaiting the final date from City of Lansing and Ingham County Parks. Once it is set then everyone will be invited to attend and use the Soldan Park.

In the meantime, please consider joining our all-volunteer group of dog lovers; we are working hard to open Lansing's first public off-leash dog park. Our members will receive email updates on the status of the park and will be the very first to know when the park is open. It is easy to join, just go to our secure website at Lansing Unleashed ~ Friends of Greater Lansing Dog Parks and click on membership. Trust me, you will be glad you did!

Cindy Ballard, VP, FGLDP"


----------



## FranH

I called the parks dept. last week because I didn't want the canned "you will be the first to know if you join our group". I have no problem donating to a dog park group, but just want to check it out first

We need to go ahead and decide on an alternate......but I'm hoping that they still may open Soldan.


----------



## Joe

There is a link at the top of our forum (right beneath our logo and navigational menu):

*Upcoming Events:*
*Ontario GRF Meet-Up* *& **2nd Michigan GRF Meet-Up* 

I hope this will bring little more attention to these two meet-ups.

Joe


----------



## GoldRocksMom

great job Joe


----------



## Lego&Jacub

So I suggested the "Orion Dog Park" as an alternate... anyone have any other options they'd like to suggest? I'm not too particular... just thinking that it's getting closer and closer to Saturday... so we should probably nail down an acceptable alternate location.


----------



## FranH

Orion is ok with me


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Orion is ok with me too


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I should just mention that there is a $12.00 per car daily admission fee.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Do any of you feel like driving to the Ohio meet up?


----------



## monomer

Lost my DSL connection (my access to the Internet) last week Thursday and just got it back today, however I was able to 'visit' the forum for a very short time yesterday from my office. Anyway, I just now have gotten 'up-to-date' on this thread. It appears that the Lansing dog park may not be opened by this Saturday... the alternate choice of Orion Oaks Park is fine by us though its a bit farther for us to travel (about 2-1/2 hours)... so we probably won't get to see Sophie's breeder first. However, reading the info quoted from their website below, I now have a question...
*__________________________________________________*
*Cost:*
Daily pass or Annual Vehicle Permit required. Please purchase prior to arrival as permits are not always available at the park.
________________________________________________________
My Question...
How do we purchase a daily pass *prior*? Especially since it being a Saturday, it's just possible permits may not be "available". Has someone called to check (verify) the availability of the daily passes on Saturday?


Below is another quote taken from their website...
_______________________________________________________
*For the safety of all dogs and visitors, please note:*

Dogs must be on a six-foot leash until inside enclosure.
Maximum of two dogs per visitor.
Dogs must have current license, up-to-date vaccinations, respond to voice command and be in visual control.
Dogs under four months of age not permitted.
Dogs must be accompanied by an adult (age 18 or older) at all times, even inside the enclosure. Children under 12 must be supervised by an adult.
Owners are responsible for pets at all times. Use at your own risk. Those creating problems will be asked to leave.
Dogs in heat may not enter the park.
No food allowed in the dog park.
Please clean up pet waste; bags provided on site.
____________________________________________________
Another Question...
Do we need to bring some proof of our dog's "current license" and "up-to-date vaccinations" with us?

Also from the above, everyone should be aware that we are limited to two dogs per visitor and puppies under 4-months are not allowed... Sophie will be just turning 5-months so that's good.

I can call tomorrow and ask about these items... however, does anyone else see any obvious other questions that we should probably be asking about now?


----------



## monomer

GoldRocksMom said:


> Do any of you feel like driving to the Ohio meet up?


Just saw this now... also I got and answered your PM.

We'd like to but at 6-hours one-way!, its just a little too far for us to haul the dogs. I start work on Monday and must do some preparatory work for it on Sunday. If it had been a week ago, it might have been more do-able as we could have spread the driving out over a couple of days and taken our time but unfortunately 12-hours of driving in a single day just doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun for the dogs or us. Bummer...


----------



## marshab1

The Ohio one is a little far for us too. 

Orion oaks is good for us. I think the permit you need to try and get in advance is the yearly permit. The daily rate is for just one day and requires no permit. At least that is how all the other Oakland county parks work.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

monomer said:


> Just saw this now... also I got and answered your PM.
> 
> We'd like to but at 6-hours one-way!, its just a little too far for us to haul the dogs. I start work on Monday and must do some preparatory work for it on Sunday. If it had been a week ago, it might have been more do-able as we could have spread the driving out over a couple of days and taken our time but unfortunately 12-hours of driving in a single day just doesn't sound like a whole lot of fun for the dogs or us. Bummer...


Yes, received your answer, was waiting on a reply from Heidi, I had googled address and it was about two hours away, less than the last one was so I thought it would be nice to meet some others.
waiting on answers form everyone else, "back to school" (work) is a bummer! I guess it is out of the question for you.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

marshab1 said:


> The Ohio one is a little far for us too.
> 
> Orion oaks is good for us. I think the permit you need to try and get in advance is the yearly permit. The daily rate is for just one day and requires no permit. At least that is how all the other Oakland county parks work.


I think that is how Oakland county parks works too.
could always call and check to be sure.
Sorry you can not make Ohio either.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I'd love to meet new ppl... perhaps next time tho. We have a package to pick up once we're in the states... which is heading North... so we'll stick with the Michigan meetup. Can't wait to see everyone!!

Anyone have a meetup time in mind? I was thinking 10 or 11 am. Will we meet up by the front gate, and then go in??


----------



## monomer

monomer said:


> ...I can call tomorrow and ask about these items... however, does anyone else see any obvious other questions that we should probably be asking about now?


OK here is the scoop as I understood it...
There will be someone there this weekend at the gate to sell daily passes (however this is not always the case and that's why its suggested to purchase all passes prior, but the woman specifically told me there would definitely be someone there THIS Saturday). She suggested we could all meet-up in the parking lot at the elementary school across from the entrance to reduce the number of passes... as the charge is one pass PER CAR... though I don't really think that's a big deal, she offered it as a suggestion. The dogs should have their license and rabies tags on their collars and proof of vaccinations would only be necessary if there was a dog bite incident and animal control was called in... bottomline is, they don't expect people to be carrying proof of vax with them. The park is divided up into quadrants with only one quadrant open at a time... I was told they rotate the quadrants to allow the other areas time to recover. The woman told me the opened quad was about 7-acres and we would still have access to the lake.

So what do you all think? Comments please...


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks for looking into things Monomer... it all sounds great to us!! Just need a time to meet up in the parking lot.

Here's the list of attendees I *think*:
Myself
Sophie,Sadie&Hannah'sMom
Monomer
Marshab1
Linus4ever
FranH
GoldRocksMom (but may have switched to the Ohio gathering)


----------



## marshab1

Defintiely us! and 11:00 sounds good especially for those traveling more than an hour to get there. But 10 can work also since I only have an hour drive.


----------



## FranH

Looking at the weather forecast this morning.....we might want to consider our alternate date of Sunday. I am ready for some sunshine.....enough of this rain!


----------



## monomer

Fran... so, is Soldan Dog Park (Lansing) definitely out? If so, too bad maybe another meet-up set for later in the Fall there might work out...

Yes, I've been watching the weather too... especially the forecast for the Lake Orion area... its currently predicting early morning showers then clearing for the rest of the weekend. The Sunday alternate may make it difficult for us to attend... we will have to see. So far, if it remains on Saturday, our ETA would be around 11-noon sometime. As I look at the map I see a couple of different entrance possibilities... however, I'm going to assume the woman I spoke to expected us to use the 'service' entrance 'cause I can see on the map that that's where the (Webber) elementary school is located and I believe she did use the term "service entrance" to describe where the attendant would be. However I notice *Parking and Trailhead* happens to be on Clarkston Road about a half mile walk from the Elementary School?! huh?! There is also more *Parking and Trailhead*s on both Baldwin and Joslyn... Hmmm, this might require another phone call...

BTW, there are supposed to be toilets, picnic benches, and a pump water for drinking available, PLUS the whole rest of the park (outside of the dog area) is also opened to dogs but of course they must be on-leash... and it looks like they have at least 5-miles of trails (if anyone is really up to it, that is).


----------



## monomer

OK, just got a call back from the "official" dog park person (don't ask, long story) and... 
the gate to use is on Joslyn just before you get to Clarkston... there should be a sign for the dog park and a staff member will be there this weekend. At 10am Saturday they will be having a program to educate dog owners on the Mississauga snake (I don't know how to really spell it, this is just what it sounded like to me)... evidently some one recently had their dog loose in the greater park area (a NoNo!) and it got bit in the 'wetlands' area... I gathered these snakes can't kill large mammals but it sure hurts like hell. She told me the park can get quite crowded on weekends... just yesterday after the rains and with very high humidity and temps (high 80s) there were 20-30 people there in the afternoon. So if I extrapolate from that number, the weekend might indeed be quite crowded... however I think this should be fun and I'll bet we attract a lot of Golden owners there... we could even 'invite' them to the GRF forum.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Just let us know what you all decide. If it's to be on Sunday then I think we will have to pass. I have a pickup to make on saturday, and crossing the border two days in a row would be problematic. 

Another get-together in the fall at the Lansing park would definitely be a possiblity for us!


----------



## FranH

I just called Ingham County Parks regarding Soldan Dog Park. They do not have a definate opening date as of now. 

Let's hope for some nice weather on Saturday


----------



## marshab1

Ok so we will plan on Saturday and maybe the Lansing park in September.

So we will plan on 11 so that hopefully the rain will be past us. Also the weather people have been pretty accurate so far this week. So if tomorrow evenings weather is calling for rain on much of Saturday we should probably talk about waiting til September?


----------



## Lego&Jacub

I've been watching the weather also. Looks like 60% chance of rain in the morning and clear in the afternoon. Does everyone still want to get-together? If it'd be better we could always change the time to something like 1 or 2 pm. I don't mind the rain since the dogs are going to get soaked in the pond anyways lol!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Have fun all,
we are going to pass on this weekend,
we have visitors coming and just can not be in two places at one time.
hope you have decent weather and the dogs have a blast
and hope Geddy Bear has a great birthday celebration!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Thanks Kimberly... we'll miss you... but hope you and your visitors have a good time also!!


----------



## monomer

As of now, we are still planning on arriving there around 11-noon but if the time is changed to later in the day I'd like to know now as we might then do a side-trip to visit with Sophie's breeder before meeting-up at the park.

Bottomline is: the way I understand it as of now... ORION OAKS DOG PARK (the Joslyn entrance) @ ~11am arrival time for the meet-up... have dog tag(s) on dog(s) and bring $12 to get in. Right?


----------



## marshab1

monomer said:


> As of now, we are still planning on arriving there around 11-noon but if the time is changed to later in the day I'd like to know now as we might then do a side-trip to visit with Sophie's breeder before meeting-up at the park.
> 
> Bottomline is: the way I understand it as of now... ORION OAKS DOG PARK (the Joslyn entrance) @ ~11am arrival time for the meet-up... have dog tag(s) on dog(s) and bring $12 to get in. Right?


Yep as far as I know too. But I'd say continue to watch the weather and here because if the weather changes to the storms we just had...I do not want to be in a park!


----------



## marshab1

GoldRocksMom said:


> Have fun all,
> we are going to pass on this weekend,
> we have visitors coming and just can not be in two places at one time.
> hope you have decent weather and the dogs have a blast
> and hope Geddy Bear has a great birthday celebration!


I'm sorry you won't be able to make it. But have a good time with your visitors. And we'll see you soon.


----------



## FranH

We're going to cancel due to the weather report. It's a 2 1/2 drive for us and the rain doesn't want to end. Hopefully the Soldan park in Lansing will be open for the September get together.

For those that may attend today.......have fun......and take lots of photos


----------



## Linus4ever

We also are going to have to cancel. One because of weather and two because oakland county is a little far for us to drive. I would be alone today and not comfortable driving that far. Sorry. Maybe we can meet up if the one in lansing is open for September.


----------



## marshab1

We are cancelling also. They are calling for rain and storms for most of the day. And their have been some nasty storms. so don't want to take a chance of getting caught in one. Plus not sure what type of damage they may have gotten from the storms yesterdays.

And we have a lot of branches and stuff to clear from the yard if it clears at all. Thankfully we had no damage but lots of debris from the woods behind us.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

awww that's too bad guys! Marsha, hope the clean-up isn't too bad.

I have been watching the weather on-line and it's been down-graded from 60% chance of t-storms to 40% chance of rain. According to the TV weather guys the bad weather is behind us now. We still have to head over to MI so we're still gonna go check it out. Around here it looks gray, but I don't mind gray... means the sun won't be too bad haha.


----------



## marshab1

Well have fun and take some pictures. I'd like to see the place. I'm thinking that if it is nice I'm going to buy a season pass next year. I think I can get to all the Oakland county parks in about an hour and they have campinggrounds, beaches for people, and dogs are welcome in several of their parks, though Orion Oaks is the only one where they are allowed off leash.


----------



## monomer

Well we are still going. Sandra, hope you guys will be there. The weather should be clearing up by around noontime or 1PM... as that's how it looks from the motion weather maps I've been looking at. So we are leaving here right now and will probably be there around 12:30 or so... Hope to see you guys there and maybe meet some of the locals as well...


----------



## FranH

You guys have lots of fun. It's still raining here .....along with a storm to the west of us


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Today's pics! We started with a mild bit of rain, but it was o'kay b/c by it being a bit overcast it wasn't soo hot for puppy or us! And it cleared up pretty quickly and we had a gorgeous day for a get-together!! 

It was sooo great to see Monomer and his wife again... and Sidney & Sophie too!! I'm sorry guys that we had to cut it short so quickly, but we had to make sure our feed store didn't close! Can't wait to see you all again soon!!

There were LOTS of dogs there...
Geddy just loved that big black poodle girl!









Sidney greeting another doggie









Sophie loves the "chucket"


















Sid strolling thru









All three...


















Geddy & Sophie









Common' Soph let's play!!


















Cute-as-a-button Sophie!!!









Me and Sid... I just love that you can full-body hug these guys!!!









Unusual white boxer girl









She was a real sweetie









Then this girl arrived and was SOOO submissive


















I mean "realllly submissive" lol!!









She was perfect sized for Sophie




































Sid catching the ball!









Some idea of how many ppl were there with their dogs!









This little Boston Terrier was just adorable too!









Then we went swimming, and MAN did they have a blast!!!









Geddy wasn't sure at first, but it didn't take long and then she did NOT want to come back out of the water lol!!




































The dock was just beautiful... long, clean, and had great ramps for getting the dogs out of the water.

Sophie got in a few times and then she just watched her big brother longingly from the dock!









The stroll back to "doggie area 1".

We didn't take a walk on the trails today, but I look forward to going back and checking the park out further.

Just before we left to go get some lunch we met a big beautiful brown Neufoundlander (sp?) named Remmington, and his sister Luna, a Basset Hound with the softest fur and ears. Didn't get a pic b/c we were too busy being amazed by Remmie's size!

We missed all the other goldies (we happened to be the only ones there)... but luckily it was a fantastic day all around!!


----------



## monomer

It was an all-around wonderful day. The weather began cooperating (after 1PM) and it turns out this park is very well attended and 'up-scale'... also well maintained and monitored. Marsha, you should definitely think about checking it out with Tink and you just might want to get an annual permit... even if you guys only came 2-3 times a month it would be worth it. The people we met today were very friendly folk and so were the dogs.

Sandra... wonderful pictures (again!) and captions... I'm embarrassed to say, I've yet to look at the pix we took today. We got home late (we stayed another hour and stopped to eat on the way home) and then I had major Internet connection problems that took up all my attention and up until now to straighten out (OK, together with an AT&T rep 'holding my hand'). I'll have to post some of our pix tomorrow.

Anyway, it was really fun today and both Sid and Soph are knocked-out on the couch as I'm typing this. I hope we can set another meet up sometime soon... maybe the Lansing dog park next time (Fran?)


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom

thanks for the wonderful pictures, so sorry we had to miss it. i just didn't want sadie 2 left for a long period of time. she has adjusting to do, and my husband and i believe she is deaf, so i wanted to be near. hopefully another time.


----------



## monomer

sophie said:


> ...so sorry we had to miss it. i just didn't want sadie 2 left for a long period of time. she has adjusting to do, and my husband and i believe she is deaf, so i wanted to be near...


Understandable... 


sophie said:


> ...hopefully another time.


Definitely, there will be another time!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Glad you're home guys! Monomer, on the way to the feed store I said to hubby that we should have told you guys to sit tight and we'll be back 
But of course, it was an hour drive one way, so that would have been a two hour wait lol. Can't wait to see your pics, I'm sure you have some beautiful ones!! I already have the one of the three of them swimming beautifying my desktop.

Sophie, Sadie & Hannah's mom... hope to meet you and your crew soon!


----------



## FranH

Wonderful photos, Sandra! Makes me sad we missed it. 

Looking forward to the next meetup


----------



## monomer

OK, so here are some of the pictures we took...
Since I'm soooo computer challenged and can't figure out how to put the captions *between* the pix... here they are the captions in order...

1) These are the rules of the game!

2) Look it me!

3) Where's Waldo?

4) The Three Amigos!!! (actually dos Amigas and uno Amigo)

5) Synchronized swimming...

6) ...'Cause the tennis ball keeps my head afloat...

7) No, No, No, this way is out.

8) 3 Goldens on a dock...


----------



## FranH

Looks like they had a great time. I love the 4th photo (3 Amigos). The dogs look sooooo happy


----------



## marshab1

Great pics! We are definitely going to have to check it out!


----------



## RickGibbs

I love the pictures.....

We really need to get a Washington State Meetup planned...


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Monomer... those are all great photos!! I really like several of them... esp. the three amigos one, of course! Sidney is definitely happiest with a ball in his mouth... and Sophie was just a doll running up and down the dock, "wanting" to be in the water with her brother, but just not fully sure about the whole thing LOL!! I look forward to getting together again... will probably have to sit out the next one though, if it's in September.


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> Monomer... those are all great photos!! I really like several of them... esp. the three amigos one, of course! Sidney is definitely happiest with a ball in his mouth... and Sophie was just a doll running up and down the dock, "wanting" to be in the water with her brother, but just not fully sure about the whole thing LOL!! I look forward to getting together again... will probably have to sit out the next one though, if it's in September.


Sandra... yeah, but I figure by October the rabbits will be outta pellets and you'll be forced to come on over again. My favorite pic is the "Synchronized Swimming"... where Geddy's got the tennis ball and Sid's keeping her company. We actually have a few more pix in very high res... just PM me if you want me to mail 'em to you... or maybe you can just download them from PhotoWorks (a little trick Marsha taught me, heh heh).

Fran, anytime you 'call' the Soldan Dog Park meet we will be there (OK, its got to be on a Saturday though)... one way or another we've got to go to Lansing to see Sophie's breeder this fall, so we might as well be there for a romp in the dog park too.

Marsha... it is a very nice park with nice people, check it out soon. But be sure to get a pass... the local cops are quite strict about this. One of them started 'eyeing' up our car 2-minutes after we arrived and didn't leave until I hung the pass up on the rear-view mirror.

Rick... I can't believe you haven't posted-up a Washington meet-up yet... there's certainly enough of you guys out there, ...just the distances to drive are a little further that's all.


----------



## TheHooch

Danfg I have stayed out of this thread thinking you guys were just talking about a meet up and you were hiding pictures in here. LOL They are all great.

Hooch


----------



## FranH

monomer said:


> Fran, anytime you 'call' the Soldan Dog Park meet we will be there (OK, its got to be on a Saturday though)... one way or another we've got to go to Lansing to see Sophie's breeder this fall, so we might as well be there for a romp in the dog park too.


We're in Michigan for another 5 weeks. I would love to get together another time before we leave. We have 2 Saturdays that we're off. 

There was an article about Soldan in the Lansing newspaper yesterday. (I try to google it often) They still haven't set an opening date


----------



## monomer

OK, how about you 'target' the last 'open' Saturday you've got available... start another thread about a 3rd Michigan meet-up and you can count on us to be there for sure. Then just keep checking on that opening date and we'll all keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## marshab1

Yep and I'm planning on a September date also. So just let us know.


----------



## FranH

Ok.....how about Sept 29. at Soldan?

Providing they are open!!

I will start a new thread.


----------



## monomer

And a great time for a "color tour" as well!!! Count on us!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Here is Sidney waiting for daddy to throw the ball! He is just adorable in his "I'm waiting" pose!!


----------



## FranH

Sidney cracks me up with his "zoned out" anticipation. He is truly focused on the upcoming ball throw!


----------



## monomer

I love it Sandra... too bad you didn't get one of his flying leap catches. (...Or did you????)

My wife thought she was taking a video but didn't actually have the camera set-up right... I've done that mistake several times myself. So unfortunately we have no videos of the day... bummer! Hope you got all the pix we took... I sent them in three separate emails to you. I hope they downloaded alright.


----------



## Lego&Jacub

monomer said:


> I love it Sandra... too bad you didn't get one of his flying leap catches. (...Or did you????)
> 
> My wife thought she was taking a video but didn't actually have the camera set-up right... I've done that mistake several times myself. So unfortunately we have no videos of the day... bummer! Hope you got all the pix we took... I sent them in three separate emails to you. I hope they downloaded alright.



Greg I soo wish I had gotten a video of Sid catching the ball in air... but sadly, no. Next time for sure!! I did get all the pics... I've downloaded them, now just need to unzip them!! Thanks a bunch!!!

Here is a short clip of Sophie, she's unbelievably adorable!!!


----------



## monomer

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...Here is a short clip of Sophie, she's unbelievably adorable!!!


Thanks!!!!


----------

